# New pics of Pedro



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning everyone,

I have taken some new pics of Pedro for you all to coo over (excuse the pun)
as you can see he is turning in to a hansome chap and is loosing his down now. He is doing realy well, im so proud of myself 




















I dont think he would have survived if it wasnt for the help i got from this forum, thanks to you all who have helped me


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

some more


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

Congratulation on doing so well with your baby pigeon.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

He had just had his feed hence the messy face lol he had his first bath at the weekend and loved it.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats great


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi SarahLou,

What a cutie Pedro is  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

He is funny, i put him up there on the last pic and he didnt like it was squeeking for me to get him down!! I put him on my sholder and he stayed on there kept pecking my ears!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi SarahLou, Pedro is a honey for sure. You definitely have caught the pigeon love bug.

Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

He is a cute little fella 

You've found out now why they're called squeakers at that age 

John


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

do you know what kind of pigeon pedro is? i'm completely new to owning a pigeon and mine looks almost identical to pedro and i have no idea what kind of a pigeon he is. for all i know all pigeons look like that at that age?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Pedro is adorable they are so cute at these young ages and stay cute forever. Some of the funny things they do will just knock your socks off. My Pesto is 11 years old now and she still acts like a baby bird and loves to cuddle with me in my neck. You have done an excellent job at raising him/her. Mine looks just like yours and she is a street pigeon.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

He's a cute little thing. Looks so healthy. He'll turn into a beautiful bird soon.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

*Pedro update.........*

Pedro has flown the nest..................it was time for him to go he was showing alot of interest in the pigeons on the roof near my flat so i opened the window and put him on the cill. This was yesterday morning.........he has made friends with a group of Pigeons that live in the roof of an old out house and comes back to my cill now and then. This morning i looked out and he looked very content with the birds there is about 10 of them.

Previously i had changed him on to seed and he was eating that with no trouble, also he started to sip water from a bowl. There seems to be another youngster in the group..its amazing how i can tell which on is him, he has his own look id never have thought this before!!

Well i will keep you updated now that hes not in the house any more it will be a bit more difficult to get pics...attached is one i took before he went 

Im quite sad to see him go but he belongs in the wild and i did not want him to get to tame or he would have never been able to be released.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great picture!

How old is Pedro now?

It is a bittersweet moment when they leave, but be assured he is where most happy. The goal of your rehab was to bring him to this point in time, and it seems successful.

I would keep some seed and water out for him each day, so he can acclimate to his new life out in the big world.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Congratulations on becoming a successful rehabber!

Cynthia


----------

